

Dell Is Said to Pay About $1 Billion to Acquire Wyse Technology - gatsby
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-02/dell-is-said-to-pay-about-1-billion-to-acquire-wyse-technology.html

======
Tzunamitom
I'm sitting here typing this on a WYSE VM machine. They paid too much!

